# stump grinder rental?



## garber24 (Aug 14, 2008)

I live in northern Delaware and have a small tree service. I usually rent a large rayco self propelled 85 hp from a private owner but it is no longer available. Nothing in Delaware that i know of comes close (25-35 hp and not self propelled) to rent. I am willing to travel to NJ or PA or MD. Does anyone know of anywhere? Please help!


thanx,
garber24


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't understand why you don't just buy an older towable grinder if it's that hard to find one to rent - especially if you're willing to pay out a lot of $ in gas money and your time to go across state lines to rent one...?

You can pick up a 60-80ph towable (rayco, vermeer, carlton) for around $5 grand. The grinder won't be new by any means but it'll get the job done and only cost you a hundred bucks or so a month if you have to finance it. One thing you'll find is that, once you own a grinder, you pick up a lot of stumps that you might otherwise have to pass up on when you're renting one.

I bought an older vermeer 665a a couple of years ago and paid for it within a couple of months. JMO


----------



## garber24 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well the main reason i need a self propelled and the nice self propelled are pretty expensive , even used. You are right though about picking up work , not just stumps, every time i am grinding. I usually just let them pile up and do them once or twice every 2 months. I dont mind renting at all, it all pays for itself and no maintenance/storage to worry about. Just wondering if there is anywhere within 50 miles of northern Delaware to rent a decent grinder..


----------



## juststumps (Aug 15, 2008)

garber24 said:


> I live in northern Delaware and have a small tree service. I usually rent a large rayco self propelled 85 hp from a private owner but it is no longer available. Nothing in Delaware that i know of comes close (25-35 hp and not self propelled) to rent. I am willing to travel to NJ or PA or MD. Does anyone know of anywhere? Please help!
> 
> 
> thanx,
> garber24



call VEMEER , last i looked it was $350/day for a 352... they had a RENTAL flyer, on the counter last time i was there... you would have to have a lot of stumps tp break even !!! but i you have $1000 worth of stumps to do.....it's not that bad . STUMPS


----------

